# Luffy & Zoro vs. Doflamingo



## Halcyon (Nov 19, 2013)

Distance: 20m

IC

Knowledge: Current

Location: Outside Corrida Colosseum

Who takes it?


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Nov 19, 2013)

Either one solos


----------



## Fiddlesticks (Nov 19, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> Either one solos



Then proceeds to kill Akainu 

Anal rapes Shanks

Assassinates Barack Obama, Naruto, Captain Levi, 

Then gets low diffed by Vladimir Putin


----------



## Goomoonryong (Nov 19, 2013)

Since I think Luffy will solo Doflamingo this arc, I don't see why both together wouldn't have enough power to take him out. Except for the fact that they have no knowledge of his DF and that's precisely the reason Sanji got stomped as bad as he did. So In my opinion they win with knowledge but without any whatsoever Doflamingo should win high diff.


----------



## trance (Nov 19, 2013)

> Knowledge: Current



Neither have knowledge on DD's abilities right now.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 19, 2013)

Stαrkiller said:


> Neither have knowledge on DD's abilities right now.


Exactly


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 19, 2013)

Ryuuma said:


> Then proceeds to kill Akainu
> 
> Anal rapes Shanks
> 
> ...



Agree with all except bolded.


----------



## trance (Nov 19, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> Exactly



DD controls them and forces them to kill each other.


----------



## Slenderman (Nov 19, 2013)

Going by what I've seen DD mid-high diff. The reason is just cause Sanji got stomped when he fought him. Doffy even blocked his kicks with pure haki.


----------



## Fiddlesticks (Nov 19, 2013)

Halcyon said:


> Agree with all except bolded.



Putin low diffs Levi also


----------



## Imagine (Nov 19, 2013)

Remember what happened to Sanji? The same thing happens here except twice.


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 19, 2013)

Zolo low diff.

He then turns on Luffy and stomps him no diff.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 19, 2013)

Ryuuma said:


> Then proceeds to kill Akainu


Akainu can drop either one of them with a Haki imbued cigar at twenty paces.
Yeah, Zoro can Lion Song the Red Dog and Luffy in one go.


Ryuuma said:


> Anal rapes Shanks


Shanks's glare has them pissing their pants at fifty paces.
Zoro *might* need two swords, if it's a bad day for him.


Ryuuma said:


> Assassinates Barack Obama, Naruto, Captain Levi,


The Attack on Titan Levi, right?


Ryuuma said:


> Then gets low diffed by Vladimir Putin


I was sure you were going to say stairs and directions would get those two...

On topic, unless they show more feats, Doflamingo mid-high diff.


----------



## Mihawk (Nov 19, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Remember what happened to Sanji? The same thing happens here except twice.



Imagine gives the right answer


----------



## Fiddlesticks (Nov 19, 2013)

TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> I was sure you were going to say stairs and directions would get those two...




I would have mentioned stairs, Pwn Goat, Sogeking, Sabo, the great and amazing Foxy.

But Putin can blitz all of them 

Edit: Conspiracy proven, Putin is Sabo


----------



## Slenderman (Nov 19, 2013)

This is what happens to both except there's no Law and they both get their heads overheated off.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Nov 19, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Remember what happened to Sanji? The same thing happens here except twice.



That's horrible logic because Zoro and Luffy are not equal to Sanji.
Zoro and Luffy are in another league.


----------



## killfox (Nov 19, 2013)

Even Jozu fell prey to Flamingo's abilities with no knowledge. Luffy & Zorro loose. Doffy's abilities are excellent for fighting multiple enemies. Also I cant see Zorro or Luffy defending against a double DJ from Sanji as easily as Flamingo did. 

Flamingo takes this mid-high diff.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 20, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> That's horrible logic because Zoro and Luffy are not equal to Sanji.
> Zoro and Luffy are in another league.


Yet Sanji can beat stairs and directions, which have been shown to kill in the manga, and are clearly Pirate King tier. 


killfox said:


> Even Jozu fell prey to Flamingo's abilities with no knowledge. Luffy & Zorro loose. Doffy's abilities are excellent for fighting multiple enemies. Also I cant see Zorro or Luffy defending against a double DJ from Sanji as easily as Flamingo did.
> 
> Flamingo takes this mid-high diff.


To be fair to Jozu, we don't know if Jozu could have been injured or manipulated by Doflamingo though, but it's for sure that he couldn't move thanks to DD's strings (and Jozu could toss an iceberg), so I don't see how this tag team is going to hold against DD.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 20, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> That's horrible logic because Zoro and Luffy are not equal to Sanji.
> Zoro and Luffy are in another league.


Go            away.


----------



## November (Nov 20, 2013)

Dofla wins.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh how I love the scent of Sanji downplaying in the morning . 

But seriously Putin soloes 90% of OP Verse(Including WB Prime, Prime Garp, Prime Roger and all Top Tiers with low difficulty), he gets his ass handled by Sogeking, Foxy, Pwn Goat, Doc Q's horse: Stronger and Great Captain Usopp and his 8 thousand followers(Great Captain Usopp and his 8 thousand followers =/= Sogeking) .


----------



## Fiddlesticks (Nov 20, 2013)

OBDNewbie said:


> But seriously Putin soloes 90% of OP Verse(Including WB Prime, Prime Garp, Prime Roger and all Top Tiers with low difficulty), he gets his ass handled by Sogeking, Foxy, Pwn Goat, Doc Q's horse: Stronger and Great Captain Usopp and his 8 thousand followers(Great Captain Usopp and his 8 thousand followers =/= Sogeking) .



The mighty fighting king of great mother Russia vs. The great stylish king of the snipers.

This is like Akainu vs. Aokiji X 100


----------



## Rob (Nov 20, 2013)

Doflamingo under-estimation 

He wins this comfortably.


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 20, 2013)

With knowledge he loses.

Without? ----------

Off topic though, I hope Sanji told Luffy about Dofla's abilities...


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 20, 2013)

Either is controlled right away to fight the other. Problems. Being 2 on 1 against Dofla with no knowledge/experience and both being fairly standard physical fighters is possibly worse than being 1v1.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 20, 2013)

^ Yep, only if they had knowledge, if they don't then I don't see them winning and to avoid conflicts let's say that Dofla can't control Luffy(I think otherwise but still I said to avoid this argue), Dofla controlling Zoro and having himself as a fucking good fighter with excelent speed, as he showed in the Meteor Calc. and his recent fights with Law and Sanji where he reacted and got out of the way against Mes(Look at the page and you'll see that Oda is potraying that as high speed) and could react and get out of the way of one of Sanji's kicka and endured the others without visible damage, he could control Zoro and fight Luffy with Zoro until Luffy is too tired and Five Color Strings Luffy's ass .


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 20, 2013)

Depends, I'm not sure if Dofla can control people like puppets unless they're weak. I might have missed something or I've forgotten, but all I remember him doing is controlling fodder and stopping an off-guard Jozu.


*Spoiler*: _Either way_ 



 I made this match simply because I read the spoiler yesterday and this could be happening


----------



## Slenderman (Nov 20, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> That's horrible logic because Zoro is not equal to the Yeti Cool Brothers.
> The Yeti's are in a whole different league.



Copying Harhui's logic. They're the M3 Deal with it.


----------



## Beast (Nov 20, 2013)

I think they can with High diff... But i see the M3 as a team fighting this arc... DD will be fucked.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 20, 2013)

Ryuuma said:


> The mighty fighting king of great mother Russia vs. The great stylish king of the snipers.
> 
> This is like Akainu vs. Aokiji X 100



YEAH BABY ! YEAH !


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 20, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> That's horrible logic because Zoro and Luffy are not equal to Sanji.
> Zoro and Luffy are in another league.



The difference isn't that great though. Even Law, who is Luffy's rival and has better feats than any of the monster trio lost, and Doflamingo wasn't exactly pushing himself. Luffy and Zoro both lose in a vs. fight as of now. As for the manga fight, who knows what will happen?

The predictable reply to this is "Zoro>Law," or some sort of variation of the statement. My hope is that you come up with something better.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 21, 2013)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> The difference isn't that great though. Even Law, who is Luffy's rival and has better feats than any of the monster trio lost, and Doflamingo wasn't exactly pushing himself. Luffy and Zoro both lose in a vs. fight as of now. As for the manga fight, who knows what will happen?


To be fair to Law, he couldn't take on Fuji and DD at the same time, so he had to hold onto CC's heart as a lifeline while taking their attacks. Though at the moment, I still say DD would have beat Law regardless, same for Luffy, until more feats are shown.


Transcendent Samurai said:


> The predictable reply to this is "Zoro>Law," or some sort of variation of the statement. My hope is that you come up with something better.


I think you'd be better off starting a campaign for ZFG like you did for Wanh.


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't think they win this without knowledge.


----------



## tanman (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry, but Doflamingo still wins.


----------

